# 500 dollar, effort, time tranform into 5g a year



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Now, premise

With $500 how can a 60 year old female create 5 grand a year

1. Start plants from seed 6 plants for 3 bucks....10,000 start plants....
Amy dimmrik of wintergreen Kasilof did it so can others.

Let's hit this head on solve how to create wealth ......maybe it can help more that just women age 60.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

sorry I don't understand?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The premise.....idea...problem to solve....create a solution dealing with a sixty year old woman (I believe a man and a woman are equal but some do not thus I added that a woman be included) 

The woman has only 500dollars to invest and need to earn ....create a volume of wealth of 5,000dollars in one year. 

I think that it is very doable and I am sure that here on homesteading today we can help some who are in this situation. Let's be helpful and come up with ideas.

My brother was 17 and in high school and he developed a company called will care Inc it's long been sold and now it operates in many states .....all because of a high schoolers ln a business class homework assignment. It was supposed to be pretend but my brother wanted to make it realistic and why pretend he told the teacher.

Some people are so worn out that the have given up on the America dream. I say that once we give up on ourselves we can never achieve. 

Let's rekindle the spirit of success from planning , goals, effort and diligence.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Rule #1
Don't invest a DIME in an idea until you have lined up your potential customers and have ascertained that you have a market. 
Rule #2
Recognize shipping costs and taxes as unavoidable expenses.
Rule #3
Any good idea WILL be ripped off and people will attempt to steal your market.

I'm just listing three of the important concepts to keep the ideas in focus. Small business is much more cut throat and rough than most folks believe.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

One can be a realist and not be negative.

Tony Conza made a mean sandwich.....Now he makes millions
James Allen flipped pizzas at 16 ...he supported his family at that age when his father died......Now CEO hard rock

Failure starts when you give up.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well I dont have the $500.00 start up so maybe we need to start will no money?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Worm farm. Worked for our then 11 year old. About $100 earned from chores to invest, and in a summer (not a full 12 months) got his costs back, and made $200 profit.
Could have made more if he used our worms from the yard, but around here, there are worm snobs...LOL!

Matt


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

No money today.

Get it 

How seems you have internet


It is a new year...time to DEclutter your home
Craig's list.

One can always find a problem easier than a solution. 

You know that there is a barter board.

A person has to decide if they really want to earn the five grand or if there is more reward for them to complain that others have five grand and more when they do not.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to try this in a very small way. From a fern, didn't pay much for it. I now have; 4 plants. Hopefully in Spring I'll have 7 to sell. These are getting expensive in store. I'm sure I can beat that price. I know it's a small way; but any extra money is always appreciated.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It would depend on your skills and time available to devote to it..


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Identify a need in your area, and fill it.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Creativity is the mother of success. Last week I was admiring a couple of young 7-9 year old kids who wanted to earn some money to buy Christmas gifts for their parents. Since they aren't old enough to get a job they decided to use their own talents. They took poster paper and made drawings. They then went door to door selling their art work for whatever the person felt it was worth. These kids did indeed earn enough money to buy their parents each a nice Christmas gift.

BTW, in August I divided an old Christmas cactus that was outgrowing it's pot and was able to gift 14 beautiful blooming Christmas cactus's to friends and family this Christmas. I found beautiful red clay pots on clearance at Wal Mart for $1 each. Those were some very inexpensive yet nice gifts.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, I will throw this out there. I will try to be as detailed and realistic as possible. This will assume that you have housing already, and a way to hold water, and feed. Buy 200 baby layer chicks at 2.35. Buy 2000 lbs of feed for the first 10 weeks, then another 4800 lbs for the next 16 weeks. You should be getting eggs by this time. Another 7800 lbs of feed for the next 26 weeks. This would be a total feed cost of $1173 before you start getting eggs. Then another $1346 for the rest of the year.
Cost for 200 Chicks $470
Cost of Feed $2989
Total cost $3459
Total Egg production the first year 2500 dozen.
$7500 if sold for $3 per dozen
Minus cost of $3459
Income the first year $4041
Income the second year $12309
NOTES: Might be able to cut feed cost if bought in bulk. Feed cost based on $17.25 per hundred weight. Doesn't account for predator, illness loss. $3 per dozen of free range eggs, is a number that is at least reasonable in most areas of the country. I know some will say they can get a lot more per dozen, and others will say it is too much, but it is a starting point. I know others will pick this apart, but thought I would at least throw a idea out there, instead of just being negative about the idea.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"thought I would at least throw a idea out there, instead of just being negative about the idea."

As someone who HAS a small business, the points I raised are in no way negative, simply realistic. I can't imagine what I would do with 25000 unsold eggs.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Some business are meant by nature to stay small business. Some small business stay small by owners choice or situation. Some business stay small out of fear. 

Some former small business owners in time trade in the public with owners getting a 5 million dollar christmass bonus yearly.

Yes, business fail but business have successfully made it.

Homesteading today has lots of folks who run successful business...there is the pasture pork people highland something. Making money does take planning and so does figuring out what I am going to where....but it does not stop me from getting dressed.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Probably wouldn't work for a sixty year old, but something like growing azaelas is very profitable, considering the initial outlay.

All you need is access to some azaela bushes, some starter dirt mix and a bunch of 1 gallon cans or containers. Might not make 5K the first year, but it's easily doable.

Lots of work, though...


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Last spring with probably more that $500 capital to start , the Amish started a saw mille in a very small way. Today he is selling by the semi load and logs are coming in fast from the locals. His operation has greatly expanded, more hands hired, more equipment.

They are overwhelmed at the need and they just thought they would see if anyone was interested..........
That is a mans business 

The women.....buy commodities bulk divide and sell in much smaller quantities....

And yes Harry I agree you have some very good points. The area needs to be checked out,if everybody is selling eggs from their backyard flock,or produce from their garden, it probably won't work for commercial style egg flock or a truck patch.

But if there is a large elderly population, a handy man/woman might do very well doing small repairs that the elderly can not do for themselves .


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

18 years ago I was given an Anglican Rosary as a gift. I looked at it and thought, "I could make these as gifts." I went to a jewelry supplier and spent around $35.00 on beads, string, crosses, jumprings and a couple of jewelry pliers. The woman who owned the store gave me a 15 minute lesson on how to knot between beads and the correct method of attaching jump rings. I made a dozen from that initial layout and gave to friends. They wanted to purchase some as gift for others, so I purchased more supplies (around $50.00 worth) and made them to sell for $20.00 each. I kept half the profits for new supplies. 

Within a year I had found a market for them by putting small ads in Episcopal magazines. Then bookstores and gift shops started contacting me about selling wholesale. Within the first year I had probably cleared $3,000.00 after the cost of supplies and advertising, by the end of the second I had cleared $8,000. (that's when I started keeping records). 

At the height of the "business" I was taking in $25,000-$30,000.00 a year with help from a couple of other folks who strung the beads. After expenses, including paying for the stringing help, I cleared around $18,000.00. I could have made more but preferred to job out part of the work. 

The popularity of Anglican Prayer Beads has waned some, plus there are quite a few folks making and selling them on the Internet these days, but I still bring in around $10,000.00 a year -- $6,000-7,000.00 after expenses. Not bad for something that originally cost me $35.00 to get started in. 

I realize this was sort of a fluke, and I certainly did not intend to support myself from this "hobby" for 18 years. But I found a product that few others were making and a nitch market in the Episcopal Church. But I know there are other things like this waiting to be "discovered" by someone else.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

There was an article in Mother Earth News about 10 - 12 years ago about a couple who purchased several hundred perennial seedlings, repotted them and grew them out for a season and sold them for about 10 times what they had paid for them. As I remember they made around $20,000. a year from their endeavor, but I can't remember if that included their start up costs or was profit. I believe they lived in a suburbs of a large city so had a ready-made customer base.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> "thought I would at least throw a idea out there, instead of just being negative about the idea."
> 
> As someone who HAS a small business, the points I raised are in no way negative, simply realistic. I can't imagine what I would do with 25000 unsold eggs.


Harry, I find it kind of funny that you assumed I was talking about your remarks. I wasn't really referring to any remarks that had been made so far. I just referring to the remarks that were sure to come when someone brings up questions like this. I am not sure why when these types of questions are asked, usually the most responses that are given are the ones that explain why it won't work. I guess I am just saying I would rather throw ideas out there, and let the OP see what might click for them. They can work out the details later. You never know when a simple suggestion might evolve I to something that might work for them or others.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> 18 years ago I was given an Anglican Rosary as a gift. I looked at it and thought, "I could make these as gifts." I went to a jewelry supplier and spent around $35.00 on beads, string, crosses, jumprings and a couple of jewelry pliers. The woman who owned the store gave me a 15 minute lesson on how to knot between beads and the correct method of attaching jump rings. I made a dozen from that initial layout and gave to friends. They wanted to purchase some as gift for others, so I purchased more supplies (around $50.00 worth) and made them to sell for $20.00 each. I kept half the profits for new supplies.


My daughter made prayer beads for meditating. She financed a 2 week trip to India doing this when she was 16.

I had backyard chickens in the suburbs a couple of years ago that were very visible from the street. (corner lot with chain link fence) I had people coming to the door to see if I sold eggs. I sold quite a few at $3 a doz. The green eggs were very popular.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I could figure this out, but I would need to know a little more about the 60 year old.:thumb:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> "thought I would at least throw a idea out there, instead of just being negative about the idea."
> 
> As someone who HAS a small business, the points I raised are in no way negative, simply realistic. I can't imagine what I would do with 25000 unsold eggs.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

You could do something to sell on etsy - jewelry, hand painted items, needlework.

You could do a direct marketing company like Mary Kay, Pampered Chef, Tastefully Simple. I just saw one the other day for essential oils DoTerra.

I buy tax lien certificates.


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

Harry Chickpea said:


> "thought I would at least throw a idea out there, instead of just being negative about the idea."
> 
> As someone who HAS a small business, the points I raised are in no way negative, simply realistic. I can't imagine what I would do with 25000 unsold eggs.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Thank you startup man

So many are so discouraged and times are hard. Really there has never been an easy time to live for everyone who has ever lived.

If we keep telling people that they cannot make it then we had better shut up about folks turning to and seeking out government help.

There are solutions. We can be part of a positive change or we can be part of the problem. 


So in an effort to move a head another idea

Got farm animals.

Well, you most likely have feed sacks, and five gallon buckets
Cut the bottom off of the bucket creating a tube with a handle
Put the bucket in the feed sack....scrunch the excess sack below the top of the bucket.
Now, shovel manure into the bucket.
When filled pull the bucket out tie the bag and repeat.

Now....hit craiglist.... market your shxx
Check into marketing it at farmer markets

Figure a price from 5 to 10 a bag

Are you near camp grounds

One..yep one split fire log wrapped in Brown craft paper tied with a string with a book of matches attached via a paper hole punch run thru it sells here for.....5 dollars.

The paper is the kindling


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Never said don't try. Just keep both eyes open.Someone starting out and expecting a tenfold return the first year better have both eyes open. That's just the way business works. If you want great idea's look at the classified ads in the back of any magazine. Lots of ways to make easy money. just send in your $500 and your started on the road to riches.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

If she is anywhere near a city she could clean houses. Working people have little time for that but someone's got to do it. We have a growing elder population and many of them pay for you to stay with them either during the day or overnight. Childcare is expensive and most areas allow you to keep one or two without having to be inspected and licensed, etc. She could take in a baby or two during the day while her neighbor works. There are less stay at home moms these days which opens opportunities for jobs doing exactly what the lady of the house used to do. I figure a 60 year old woman has some experience at those types of jobs and they don't really require more than an add to get started.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

Harry, you would donate any unsold eggs to your favorite local food bank monthly and write them off as a tax deduction (keep a record of how many donated and who received them).

I recently discovered the afgans that I crocheted for Christmas (cost $20 in yarn) sell on etsy for $235 each. I can make one a weekend if I can sit still that long. When my hands get to hurting - I'll be 60 in a few years - I wash dishes in hot water. Maybe not as exciting as growing plants or eggs, but doable at 60, low cost to start, and high margin. Youtube videos will teach how to crochet or knit and I watch TV or talk to friends while crocheting.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Well there you go. While she's sitting with the elderly she can crochet afghans!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a bunch of extra eggs fresh each day, took them to the food bank at church and was told no thanks we cant take anything it has to come from the food bank truck.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Forcast, I can see that happening. There are as many different types of food banks, food pantries, and volunteer organizations as there are people. Each has it's own set of rules, policies, and procedures.
We just donated garlic to our local food pantry without a hitch and they are sending out receipts in the mail. They were very appreciative and pleasant and we were just a 'walk in' to donate.

Back to the original thread. There is much to be said for people that want to have skills and they need a teacher or a mentor for that skill. Offer one-on-one mentoring for skills you may have, woodworking and finishing, computer skills, gardening, food preparation and presentation, canning, baking, exercise coaching, painting (artistic and walls), quilting, jewelry making, bee keeping, ebay selling/buying, running a business, ......it would take a plan and list a curriculum and an ad in the local paper. If you set yourself up to teach 3 skills and decided to charge $25/week for a 2 hour meeting per week with 6 people, that comes out to around $7200 per year (48 weeks). Preparation time + 12 hours per week. Schedule how you want it, charge what you want, require 3 or 4 or a 6 month commitment for each participant (adults, teens, children). If you are flexible you can have two 'students' at once, for a reduced price or extend the 2 hour session to 3. You can work seasonally or all year long depending on the skills taught. If the students have friends they want to bring with them, there is another $25 charge, be creative, flexible, and consistently provide new knowledge.

Back in the 80's my son was a preschooler and wanted to learn much more than either I or the preschool was teaching and a part time preschool teacher friend of ours offered to work with him weekly for an hour here and there. That was a god-send to him and us. We've all been friends ever since. That son grew up to explore his world and follow his curiosity and he is now working, playing, and being successful every day as an adult.

To find a way to earn $5000 in a year, is small business. You need the idea person or people to do the work of producing something, accounting knowledge and marketing (finding your clients). The last part is the most difficult part.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

ad in wnc said:


> Harry, you would donate any unsold eggs to your favorite local food bank monthly and write them off as a tax deduction (keep a record of how many donated and who received them).
> 
> I recently discovered the afgans that I crocheted for Christmas (cost $20 in yarn) sell on etsy for $235 each. I can make one a weekend if I can sit still that long. When my hands get to hurting - I'll be 60 in a few years - I wash dishes in hot water. Maybe not as exciting as growing plants or eggs, but doable at 60, low cost to start, and high margin. Youtube videos will teach how to crochet or knit and I watch TV or talk to friends while crocheting.


Man I hate to be such a downer. If you want to donate eggs you better have an agricultural certificate. All you can right off is your cost so your back to square one minus your labor.

The crocheting idea sounds a little more reasonable. My SIL crocheted a blanket for me for Christmas. Very fine work. I'd pay well for it.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok, I had extra eggs....they went to the food bank till I traded with a pig farmer and ended up with bacon, chops, roasts, sausage.

Make lemon aid.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

The problem with eggs is they are so cheap to buy from a store and people in our area were not willing to pay extra for better quality. We just started giving them to people as gifts. 

We also did a "cow share" and people were hard-pressed to pay even $3 for the raw milk and even wanted it delivered such as to church or whatever since we lived out a ways. 

Sometimes cost/convenience trumps quality.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

testing ebay one two three


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Ok, I had extra eggs....they went to the food bank till I traded with a pig farmer and ended up with bacon, chops, roasts, sausage.
> 
> Make lemon aid.


Be sure to keep track of the "Fair Market Value" of things when you Barter. The IRS likes to collect tax on things when you make a gain. They will even use FMV for a basis when doing so. 

Don't like to file taxes? No problem the IRS will do that for you, sooner or later; at their convenience not yours. I have seen bacon at $6 per pound here lately, and 25,000 eggs at only several days, or weeks; old are not worth so much. Nice profit potential there.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

So, when I post free meat goats for those short on meat....they are alive you butcher and when they come and get a goat that I ask for no money and they turn around and offer to help me should I need it and I know what it is like to be gifted cause you are poor and you are used to pull your own weight and I let them know that if they have a trailer could I borrow it to get wood from my land ....we can't just be human. It is hard to accept help for many if they can't do something in return. Give a person dignity by coming up with something that they feel good about and can do. 

Not everyone but say 25percent of the folks I give goat meat or any food to ask what they can do...you truly get to know lots of people.
People used to care about folks making it..

This thread was a way to help someone find and idea....I do not know their situation but I know what it is like to have a need.




I do not ask for anything it is just sometime when you give something extra to someone in need they look and see what they have in excess. 

And the bacon had to grow up first he gave me two pigglets....I did the raising and killing and grinding .... 

Being that we do donate and have paperwork to prove it but we do not claim it as it is not done to reduce taxes but it is what I was taught to do....look out ways to help.

Do I owe taxes because my community built my home...no one got money for their labor.. my home was built in two days 27 builders..I paid for the materials but not the sweat...

To waste is wrong.....

Congress and the white house is a mess but if we can't help each other we are already destroyed.


----------



## cedarvalley (Feb 28, 2012)

An idea were going to try is growing stevia for sweetner. Its easy to grow, plus if you have noticed the price in stores, there is a large markup. Maybe combine this with other products such as eggs, etc. and setup a weekly home delivery and, or roadside stand.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe the OP needs to look in several directions at the same time.

Maybe they need to buy a few dozen chicks. Maybe they need to buy a pound or two of seeds. Maybe they need to find something that they can build or make that will sell for more than they have in it. 

Maybe when one thing isn't working, maybe the other will. Or maybe they'll compliment each other (such as chickens eating waste from the garden). Maybe some things will be of a more seasonal nature than others and will work well at specific times of the year but not so much other times (pumpkins, strawberries, ?) 

I like how Amish farms almost never have just one thing going on, they have several. Often, it's a garden, chickens, sometimes cows, sometimes a small engine shop, sometimes a welding shop, sometimes a tractor shop, sometimes a small store (I know, way bigger than $500 the OP was talking about), sometimes farrier service, sometimes woodworking shops of various flavors (all the way from palates to crates to fine furniture). 

Nobody says you have to do just one thing. Maybe you're not able to do six things at once, no shame in that. Even if all you're going to do is sell some things at the local farmers market, you might have a little more to sell if you had some eggs, some veggies, some homemade potholders, and maybe some homemade birdhouses (just picked those out of the air). You might not have all of them to sell all of the time, but wouldn't it be nice to have something to sell even if you didn't have one or two of your regular items?

I do like the idea of selling things that you can produce. There is something about actually making or growing something, something that didn't exist before you did something, that feels good to me.

Just a thought.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Honestly we are doing so much better since I joined here...we made it 
Dumpster diving, legally selling eggs...DEC approved..brand new...labeled egg cartons.

But how we did it is not going to work for everyone. Homesteading today really helped us. Now, I learned of another family in need of idea's....and they are quietly gain ideas.....and I bet they are not they only ones. They are member's here ...it is so easy just to give up. 

People need ideas and hope.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm considering a farm stand on our rather busy road. We do have chickens but, in this area you can't sell them w/o a permit but, some get by with a donation can and you pick up site. Don't think it will make $5ooo in a year but, it might be an idea..


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Have you looked into the permit deal for your place. With out knowing the details would be ill advised. Gather the info see if if works to help or harms you.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just spent a lot of time on PINTEREST. I've had friends who didn't do well at craft shows. After they added their expenses, IMO their prices, were prohibitive in making any money. They didn't last long at craft shows. I saw many ideas on PINTEREST that were inexpensive to make. Wondering if someone stuck to those kind of projects, money could be made at craft shows? I have no idea what a table/booth would cost.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

kasilofhome said:


> The premise.....idea...problem to solve....create a solution dealing with a sixty year old woman (I believe a man and a woman are equal but some do not thus I added that a woman be included)
> 
> The woman has only 500dollars to invest and need to earn ....create a volume of wealth of 5,000dollars in one year.
> 
> ...


If she can make it for 2 more years she can draw that much on SS.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am not sure about Alaska and growing seasons so this may not work for all. One of the best returns on a small investment I have found is simply mowing grass. I started over 25 years ago when there was a need in our town to mow city properties. I used a cheaper craftsman riding mower I had bought at Sears and took on the job. First year I made around $6000, next year added three cemetaries and bought second mower and had my nephew help and made over 20,000. We grew very fast and took on all accounts we could get, which I now see was a mistake. We are very selective on the contracts we take now and basically have only 3 contracts that have multiple or very large properties, but billed out over $100,000 in mowing alone this year. We expanded also into landscaping, irrigation, snow removal, and complete property management as other sources of revenue. Obviously, the profit margin was way better when it was just me with one paid for lawn mower and trimmer due to less overhead and not dealing with employee expenses. Find one or two decent accounts that you can handle at your own pace and the profit margin is great!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

TreasureAcres, excellent! Can you give some going rates for say, an acre, a small city lot, a 3 acre cemetery. How do you adjust your rates for some lots are more high maintenance (lots of trees or headstones) versus some plain jane lots.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Treasure......


A friend of my brother did that as a junior in high school......he owned a profitable business before I graduated from college....and I had a year a head of him....


I doubt that the person I was thinking and trying to help (a member here on ht) lives in Alaska....so do not focus just on what might work here.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> TreasureAcres, excellent! Can you give some going rates for say, an acre, a small city lot, a 3 acre cemetery. How do you adjust your rates for some lots are more high maintenance (lots of trees or headstones) versus some plain jane lots.


I know prices very by location but I can tell you what we do. Right now, we bid everything trying to make $75-$85 per hour for our mowing only clients. Trimming is usually included in this in most cases. Cemeteries, we bill the same mowing rate but an extra $25 per hour per worker while doing all trimming. We do not do small lots or private homes anymore but I would use your judgement of what your time is worth. Most average lawns around here are done for $20-$25.

We also do "year round" service contracts that probably don't end up paying quite as well but it is steady income year round. For a set monthly fee we do mowing, spraying, fertilizing, tree trimming, snow, and ice removal. We are paid a minimum fee guaranteed and bill extra for anything over the agreed upon minimum.
I would like to mention we only do commercial properties. We do take care of a retired Doctors large home but only because he is a good friend of our families and his daughter asked us to.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Just spent a lot of time on PINTEREST. I've had friends who didn't do well at craft shows. After they added their expenses, IMO their prices, were prohibitive in making any money. They didn't last long at craft shows. I saw many ideas on PINTEREST that were inexpensive to make. Wondering if someone stuck to those kind of projects, money could be made at craft shows? I have no idea what a table/booth would cost.


My mom averaged $40K gross in crafts before Pinterest. She's been gone several years now, but part of her secret ws occupying a niche that nobody else had (common craft, uncommon suppliers).

With Pinterest, I doubt she could have sourced her materials and kept those sources secret.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

treasureacres said:


> I am not sure about Alaska and growing seasons so this may not work for all. One of the best returns on a small investment I have found is simply mowing grass. I started over 25 years ago when there was a need in our town to mow city properties. I used a cheaper craftsman riding mower I had bought at Sears and took on the job. First year I made around $6000, next year added three cemetaries and bought second mower and had my nephew help and made over 20,000. We grew very fast and took on all accounts we could get, which I now see was a mistake. We are very selective on the contracts we take now and basically have only 3 contracts that have multiple or very large properties, but billed out over $100,000 in mowing alone this year. We expanded also into landscaping, irrigation, snow removal, and complete property management as other sources of revenue. Obviously, the profit margin was way better when it was just me with one paid for lawn mower and trimmer due to less overhead and not dealing with employee expenses. Find one or two decent accounts that you can handle at your own pace and the profit margin is great!


As others have said, know your local competition.

Tons of guys cut grass down here and the competition is fierce.

One guy I know, who has been successful over many years, is the antithesis of your business. He's a local government employee, who insists any OT he makes be in the form of comp time. He saves all his time to use during the grass cutting season.

He hires a couple of college kids during the summer to help. He runs a riding mower, not a ZTR. Slower, yes, but a LOT less money to buy. One of the kids does the trimming, the other kid the cleanup.

He tries to work parts of town where he can unload on one street and do multiple yards. He tends to be able to do this, because he bids pretty cheap and does a decent job.

How can he bid cheap? Extremely low overhead. He buys a Craftsman riding mower every two years. He tends to buy a push mower every two to three years. His trimmer and blower are replaced as needed. He works out of his regular pick-up, with a set of magnetic signs on the door.

He's itty-bitty and picking up crumbs, but they're profitable crumbs.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I almost forgot about The Bread Lady...

The Bread Lady has a regular route in town. Sticking mostly to professional offices (doctors, dentists, lawyers, insurance agencies, etc.) she passes by with her basket of home baked goodies. She doesn't do cookies or candies, she sells muffins and minature pound cakes or breads (1 pound loaf pan stuff). You usually see her about twice a month at any one business.

The muffins range from banana nut to things more exotic. The little loaf cakes are often almond cream cheese poundcake or something like sweet potato bread. She'll vary things a bit, but always has some of her bestsellers in her basket. Whatever she sells, it works well for things like coffee breaks and the products are always fresh.

She sells the items individually, but also has a price on the entire basket, as some businesses buy the whole thing.

Just doing some back of the envelope figuring, using my wife's office as a benchmark and allowing her two days a week to bake and three days to market, I estimate she was doing $300-400/week, net.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

Jolly said:


> As others have said, know your local competition.
> 
> Tons of guys cut grass down here and the competition is fierce.
> 
> ...


Competition has been getting much worse here the past 3 or 4 years as well. Many people who had lost jobs due to economy decided they would go into the lawn care business. We really didn't lose much to them but did lose a few contracts, which we now have back. One of them we were hired back by the middle of June because they could not keep up without better equipment. 
You made a great point about parking and doing multiple locations in one stop. This is huge when you have employees. Windshield time is a killer, driving and unloading and loading at multiple small locations adds up very quickly. We have a perfect situation in one area. We can park in one spot and service a very high end assisted living facility with multiple buildings, three very large apartment complexes, and some city owned properties with out ever having to move a truck or trailer. I rent a garage unit from the Assisted living facility and use that as a place to park equipment as needed and keep a plow truck, skid loader, and snow blowers there in the winter so we can always have easy access when needed. For other spread out locations those are serviced by one or two man crews that can be very efficient. 
Anyway, definitely more profit in a one man, non-commercial, cheaper equipment type of operation. One thing your friend should make sure of if he hires college kids or whatever is make sure his insurance is in order! If a worker is hurt and he does not have workers comp. and appropriate insurance he could easily lose everything. This happened to a guy here when an "employee" lost a couple of fingers. He had nice little business and did a great job but lost it all in law suits. He lost his contracts because the injured man also tried to collect from the property owners. The man that had the company now works for me as a supervisor and is a great employee because he understands how businesses really work!!


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

If your friend likes children, she could provide daycare to one child at $80/week and watch one after school child for $40/week and make $6000 in one year.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

treasureacres said:


> I know prices very by location but I can tell you what we do. Right now, we bid everything trying to make $75-$85 per hour for our mowing only clients. Trimming is usually included in this in most cases. Cemeteries, we bill the same mowing rate but an extra $25 per hour per worker while doing all trimming. We do not do small lots or private homes anymore but I would use your judgement of what your time is worth. Most average lawns around here are done for $20-$25.
> 
> We also do "year round" service contracts that probably don't end up paying quite as well but it is steady income year round. For a set monthly fee we do mowing, spraying, fertilizing, tree trimming, snow, and ice removal. We are paid a minimum fee guaranteed and bill extra for anything over the agreed upon minimum.
> I would like to mention we only do commercial properties. We do take care of a retired Doctors large home but only because he is a good friend of our families and his daughter asked us to.


I mowed in high school, and really thought about trying to make a go of it after I graduated from college. Back in those days, the typical commercial property was mowed by an employee of that business. All of that changed about that time. 

My father thought a commercial mowing business was a sorry idea at that time, to say the least.

A guy I went to school with was mowing commercially back then, and stayed with it after college. I am told that he is a very wealthy individual these days.

BTW, residential mowing rates around here are stunningly high!!!!

I have a lawn that takes 15 minutes to push, and that is if you are working slowly. The commercial guys want $35 to $45 to mow it, even if they are already in the area.

Kids? They want $30 to $35, using my mower and gas. I am done asking kids if they are interested in doing anything. Most of them refuse to do anything called work, and if they do, believe they are entitled to $100 an hour. Last winter, a teenage quoted me $30 to shovel snow off of my porch and steps. It took me 12 minutes to do it after he left. 

I tell ya...there is a serious market for residential mowing around here, especially for those willing to work for reasonable rates.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

My eldest mows our 3/4 acre for $5 (chore money, my mower and gas). Local guy wants $45. Told my boys that if they want to, they can rent the equipment from me and do the hustle; I'll ferry them around (for the cost of gas and time, so they see what is involved in a private business), as long as it doesn't intefere with school, Scouts, etc.
We shall see what spring brings.

Matt


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Roadking said:


> My eldest mows our 3/4 acre for $5 (chore money, my mower and gas). Local guy wants $45. Told my boys that if they want to, they can rent the equipment from me and do the hustle; I'll ferry them around (for the cost of gas and time, so they see what is involved in a private business), as long as it doesn't intefere with school, Scouts, etc.
> We shall see what spring brings.
> 
> Matt


You are building those boys up to be successful men. It won't matter if they choose to be business owners or opt for a career employed by someone else...they will understand how a business works and how money is made.

Over the years, I am stunned by the number of people I've met in my life that simply don't understand how a business works, or what overhead costs there are in a business. 

When your boys enter the working world, they will be leaps and bounds ahead of everyone else.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

IMO you are doing the right thing in teaching boys 'HOW' to work. Can't believe how many people, I've met; who don't know this.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

A person can easily turn $500 into $5,000 if they have access to a good flea market with decent foot traffic.

Truthfully, the best money is made on what we call junk. Actually, it isn't junk at all, just $2 to $20 items that aren't deemed to be antiques or collectibles.

You can make, on average, very generally speaking, about 10X your money on $2 box lots that are purchased at auctions. This is a very general rule that I've found to be true over the years. You are going to lose on a few box lots, and score huge on others.

I have long said that you could drop me off anywhere with just $40, and I could survive by flipping box lots. 

It is work, though, and most people that I know don't want to work. Most people think they can "clean out their house" and make it in the business. It just doesn't work that way.

Box lots are a ton of work. They really are, but by far, box lots are the most profitable. Many people believe that they are above dealing in box lots, and are to good to deal with the stuff. Most people overlook the box lots because it is beneath them, and then fail miserably trying to deal in high dollar stuff that they know nothing about.

I know people that solely deal in $1 to $2 box lots only, and piece everything out for a $1 each. 

I am telling ya, if you don't mind hard work, there is pretty decent money in the flea market business.


----------

